# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Badassbob's Drawings

## badassbob

I&#39;d appreciate any constructive critisism that you guys have to offer so that I can learn and develop my skills. Thanks a lot and I hope you enjoy.

1) Now this is a drawing that many of you will probably recognise as a horrible, shameful, rip-off of a fantastic piece of work. I speak of course of "spinal trauma" by "krinkels" the creator of "Madness Combat".

Basically I haven&#39;t quite been able to learn how to actually think up my own stuff and use ideas out of my own head. So for now I have been leeching off of other peoples hard work, and from pictures that I find all over the internet.



This is all I have for now. More to come soon.

----------


## pj

I went "above average," but don&#39;t know the original.  Looking at it for what I can see here and no more, I&#39;d offer this:

You have a developing sense of how surfaces interact.  The center of gravity in the piece is off slightly, but that may be deliberate to create a sense of falling backward.  The tensions in muscle and fabric are starting to show, but are lacking in the hands.

I have no idea where the light is coming from.  That may be deliberate as well... but I would love to see this with more involved shading - both to help the modeling and to lend more interest to the drawing.

Overall, it is a fine job, IMHO.

But then I&#39;m no artist.

----------


## badassbob

> I went "above average," but don&#39;t know the original.  Looking at it for what I can see here and no more, I&#39;d offer this:
> 
> You have a developing sense of how surfaces interact.  The center of gravity in the piece is off slightly, but that may be deliberate to create a sense of falling backward.  The tensions in muscle and fabric are starting to show, but are lacking in the hands.
> 
> I have no idea where the light is coming from.  That may be deliberate as well... but I would love to see this with more involved shading - both to help the modeling and to lend more interest to the drawing.
> 
> Overall, it is a fine job, IMHO.
> 
> But then I&#39;m no artist.
> [/b]



Thanks a lot for your input, pj. Yeah, the centre of gravity is supposed to be like that, although in the original it is far more obvious so I can see why you may have thought this was a mistake. I agree with you about the shading and the light, I do have trouble shading pics properly without ruining them.

Anyways, thanks a lot pj.

----------


## pj

Keep it up, Bob.

Do you have an artist&#39;s dummy?  If not, get one.  They are the best for learning to draw the human form... well - best only if you don&#39;t have a lovely lady or two who are willing to sit around in the buff with you for hours at a time.

You are welcome.

----------

